# La meilleure cuisson pour l'alimentation du G4 Cube



## CBi (30 Janvier 2022)

J'ai 2 G4 Cube qui me servent à stocker et à diffuser de la musique (l'avantage de cette machine, outre qu'elle est esthétique dans le salon, est qu'elle est parfaitement silencieuse).
Mais avec le temps, est arrivé ce qui devrait arriver = un matin, plus de courant = le bloc d'alimentation, maillon faible connu, avait cessé de fonctionner. 

Un petit tour sur internet en anglais , et je tombe sur un article qui explique qu'il s'agit d'un problème de condensateurs qui fatiguent, mais qu'il existe une méthode pour les régénérer, improbable, mais qu'en désespoir de cause j'ai essayé =


faire chauffer son four à 95ºC.
y placer le bloc d'alimentation et le laisser mijoter 15 à 20mn.
sortir du four et laisser refroidir à la température de la pièce.

Hé bé... Ça marche 

Il faut prendre bien soin que l'alim soit au milieu du four, sans contact direct avec les générateurs de chaleur, et ne pas dépasser la température prescrite. Il semble que vers 105ºC, le plastique blanc qui enjolive la prise reliant l'alim à l'unité centrale commence à fondre.


----------



## Sly54 (30 Janvier 2022)

(j'aime beaucoup le titre du fil  )


----------



## dandu (30 Janvier 2022)

Perso, je le faisais au sèche cheveu à une époque, mais c'est probablement un autre souci que des condensateurs à changer (et j'ai trouvé une autre alim' plus tard). Surtout que le chauffage corrige pas vraiment, il permet juste de démarrer mais ça revient avec le temps, comme avec les GPU de certains Mac.


----------



## Franz59 (31 Janvier 2022)

Très bon à savoir (au cas ou mon cube serait touché...)


----------



## dandu (31 Janvier 2022)

Astuce d'ailleurs, parce que les vendeurs le savent pas nécessairement : y a quelques kits de chez Dr. Bott qui utilisent une vraie alim' de G4 Cube. Genre un DVIator oun VGAtor. Et souvent, c'est moins cher qu'une alim' de G4 Cube vendue comme ça (parce que le vendeur le sait pas réellement)


----------



## CBi (11 Février 2022)

Finalement, c'est cuit = l'alimentation réchauffée n'a pas tenu longtemps et montre à nouveau des signes de faiblesse.
Du coup j'ai trouvé une alim de remplacement sur Alibaba et je vais donc me lancer à faire quelques soudures.
Les détails ici


----------



## Invité (13 Février 2022)

Quelques soudures et une impression 3D…


----------



## Big Ben (16 Février 2022)

Hello,

Petit PSA quand même:

On rappellera que les composants contenus dans les alimentations contiennent de multiples produits nocifs pour la santé, il est donc difficilement recommandable de les passer dans un four.

95°C pendant 15/20 min est aussi trop pour certains composants dont… certains  condensateurs… 

Une alimentation qui flanche est à réparer dans la mesure du possible ou à remplacer, au risque d’endommager votre précieux matériel.

Les techniques “magiques” sont souvent attirantes mais peuvent réellement mettre en danger votre matériel ou vous même!


----------



## nicomarcos (16 Février 2022)

Est-ce que Marmiton.fr pourrais nous éclairer ?


----------

